# UIGraphic jsf2.0



## Richie (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Ich hab folgendes Problem.

Ich will eine table mit bildern erstellen was auch mit folgendem Code gut funktioniert

[XML]<hanelGrid binding="#{memoryGame.panelGrid}">
</hanelGrid>[/XML]

und


```
UIGraphic graph = new UIGraphic();
graph.setUrl(img_pfad);
graph.setRendered(true);
panelGrid.getChildren().add(graph);
```

Jetzt brauch ich aber einen KlickEvent auf das Image und ich weiß nicht wie ich das hinbekommen soll.
Hab schon einiges versucht, aber nichts hat wirklich funktioniert.

Hoffentlich hab ich mein Problem ausreichend erklärt.

lg Richie


----------



## Luu (10. Mai 2010)

Hm statt UIGraphic die Klasse HtmlGraphicImage verwenden, etwa so:


```
HtmlGraphicImage i = new HtmlGraphicImage();
gi.setOnClick("jsmethod()");
panelGrid.getChildren().add(i);
```


----------



## Richie (10. Mai 2010)

Danke! Jetzt hab ichs hinbekommen 

lg Richie


----------

